# Rock Candy



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Hello Everyone,
]

This is probably a very simple question to answer, however I am having tremendous difficulty. 

I am trying to make Rock Candy, but it isn't happening.
This is the candy that looks like little rocks of colored glass with powdered sugar on top. Something your grandmother probably had at her house.

I have a recipe for the candy part and I am fine making it, but I am unsure when to break it and dip it into the powdered sugar. If you wait too long, the candy gets cold and the sugar won't stick. If you do it too soon, you get burned fingers. 

Also, before pouring the candy into a pan should I spray the pan with cooking oil ---yes or no---

Thanks so much for your help

Bella


This


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It's a looooooooooooooong time ago, but I remember making rock candy in elementary or junior high school:

Suspend a piece of string in a super-saturated sugar/water solution. Eventually the sugar crystals that cannot be supported by the water will gather on the string. Kind of like farmed mussels.

You mean, there are actual RECIPES for this stuff?????


----------



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Dear Suzanne,

I think I must have the wrong name for the candy I am thinking about. I know the one you mentioned, but thats not the one.

The candy I am thinking of is usually red and has a cinnamon flavor. It looks like little rocks. It is translucent and has a powdered sugar coating dusted on it.

I am going in search in the various candy sites. I will let you know if I find it so you will know that I am not crazy.

Thanks so much

Bella


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, I would never think anybody here was crazy. Well, at least not until I get to know you. I'm really curious now about the candy. Please DO follow up! Thanks


----------



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Suzanne,

I did find some help on the Kitchenlink.com recipe site.
The candy is made with sugar, corn syrup, water, coloring and flavoring.

Essentially, you boil the sugar/cornsyrup/water mixture until it reaches 300 degrees. Take it off the burner and add your flavoring and color. Then you spread it out on a buttered baking sheet or marble. After 3-4 minutes when the candy is still warm, but not hot enough to burn, you cut it or break it into pieces and dip it into powdered sugar. When the candy is fully cool, you break it into small pieces and store it in an air tight container.

Some of the best flavors are cinnamon, lemon, orange, and anise.

I think I have enough info now, so I am going to try it once again tomorrow. I will let you know how it comes out.

Suzanne, do you have any unique candy recipies? I always love learning more. I do alot with chocolate, but I would love to stretch my imagination a little more.

Thanks for your interest

Bella


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for asking, but no, that's not really my thing at all (other than Alice B. Toklas Fruit & Nut Balls  ). If you put your request on one of the Pastry boards, you'll get tons of recipes. The pastry folks here really rise to the occasion. And so sweet ... (sorry, but it's all true )


----------

